

Ask HN: What do you think of the "BingItOn" challenge by Bing against Google? - codegeek

Really interesting commercial by Microsoft and seems like they are going hard at Google's strength: search. Have you guys tried the http://bingiton.com challenge ? It seemed fun.
======
iends
I chose google 4/5 times. The 1/5 I chose bing before was because my own
domain is ranked higher (#3 vs #6) in bing than google.

